# best way to Ilfracombe



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi 

Off to Ilfracombe tonight , which way would you recomend to go travelling down south o the M5. Sat Nav is suggesting leave M5 j25 and go across Exmoor A358 and B3224. I dont trust it as I have been taken down some very narrow lanes before.

Would M5 j27 to A361 to A399 be a better route for a motorhome?


Many Thanks



Chris & Helen


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Check your route with viamichelin.co.uk :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisr said:


> Hi
> 
> Off to Ilfracombe tonight , which way would you recomend to go travelling down south o the M5. Sat Nav is suggesting leave M5 j25 and go across Exmoor A358 and B3224. I dont trust it as I have been taken down some very narrow lanes before.
> 
> ...


The 361 is a very good road and the 399 not bad. You could stay on the 361 all the way via Barnstable and Braunton. Depends on what you want neither of your routes qualify as little Devon roads. Me I would go straight across Exmoor via Exford and Simonsbath


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Chris,

Yes your route off at Junction 27 is the best road we have done both.

Jacquie


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

thx guys, via michelin also confirmed that route.


----------



## 102023 (Dec 6, 2006)

HI,
Whatever you do, don't use the coast road as we did the other year. The one that goes through Porlock (A39). There is a VERY steep hill that is not suitable for vans. We done it in our old Kontiki and we had to go up in 1st gear all the way. Wasn't sure if we were going to make it.


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

On A361 at the Portmore roundabout on the outskirts of Barnstaple you will now see new signs offering the route to Ilfracombe using the month old Western Bypass. This takes you left away from Barnstaple and towards the Bideford direction where at the second roundabout you can follow the Ilfracombe signs across the spanking new bridge over the River Taw. This brings you out on the A361 again near the Pottington Industrial estate, having completely bypassed the town centre.

Are you sure you really want to go to Ilfracombe?

Moley.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mizarman said:


> HI,
> Whatever you do, don't use the coast road as we did the other year. The one that goes through Porlock (A39). There is a VERY steep hill that is not suitable for vans. We done it in our old Kontiki and we had to go up in 1st gear all the way. Wasn't sure if we were going to make it.


hi A39 got the t shirt went that way last year going to damage barton 1st gear all the way up but the views are breathtaking 

RAY


----------



## ebbandflo (May 9, 2007)

Hi,

361 for Barnstaple is best bet. A new Bridge has recently been opened which avoids Barnstaple Town, a nightmare at any time! As you get near Barnstaple, go to the THIRD roundabout and turn right over the new bridge which leads onto the Ilfracombe road. Good luck.

John S.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Are you sure you really want to go to Ilfracombe?


now now!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mizarman said:


> HI,
> Whatever you do, don't use the coast road as we did the other year. The one that goes through Porlock (A39). There is a VERY steep hill that is not suitable for vans. We done it in our old Kontiki and we had to go up in 1st gear all the way. Wasn't sure if we were going to make it.


I followed a kontiki (I think) up porlock towing a smart on a trailer only last week I'm glad that I caught up with it beyond the two hairpins (even I have to go down to second for them) it was I guess in first or second but seemed to struggle as the gradient eased probably tried to change up too soon any way no problem to nip past. I think Porlock village more of an obstacle than the hill.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

do you have a camp site booked for tonight if not theres a good stopover on the link road look for the sign for the cafe about 15 mile from J27 we stop the most friday nights but not this week. i have posted it on the campsite/stopover map http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1736
the shortest route is across the moor its 20+ miles less the the m5/j27 but need to no the roads /route i've use it on b/holidays and peak times for the last 18 years or so good roads and no traffic plus three goods pubs with food


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ilfracoombe ..... I come out in a cold sweat when I get within 10 miles of the place. It was the start of 15 months of frustration for us when someone ran into the side of the van 8O


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Most definately stay away from Porlock Hill till you have the time to appreciate it.

I suggest the best route is:-
Dover - Calais - Metz - Geneva - Florence - Pisa - Monaco - Niced - -Milau - Calais - Dover - Bristol. If you still have time then Ilfracombe.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's stupid! I wouldn't go to Monaco and that's a fact. It's nowhere near Porlock!! :lol: H


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm most definately not stupid :evil: 

I'm the Devonidiot :roll:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

You really are too sensitive :lol: What's all the fuss about Porlock? It's steep, but get into first before the hairpins and take it steady and it's not that bad. Try it down on a bike though, and I have, and it is a bit more interesting. Scary is the word,without a doubt 8O . H


----------

